# On board Chargers



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a 3-bank on board charger, I currently have 2 batteries in the bow area and one in the console. Can the charger be installed in another location (rear storage area of boat) or is there a rule of thumb with proximity to the batteries? If the charger can be installed farther from the batteries, what gauge wire should be used for the charger leads to make them longer? Also, what brand of chargers should I be looking at?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.askboat.com/askboat_article/1b/279.html


----------

